# Need your prayers



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I found a lump on my breast and now going for a ultrasound with radiologist in the morning. I'm a little apprehensive and could use your prayers that this isn't anything of concern. I was fine until tonight and now all of a sudden I'm not doing so well with it. I think it's the knowing that I will get some direction as to which way I am heading. Depending on the results tomorrow, I go for biopsy or put it to rest. Please pray I get to put it to rest.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Hoping for the best! I'll be thinking of you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Thoughts Of You,And PrayersFor You.Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Will certainly be praying there is nothing to worry about... BTW ( most lumps are not a concern!) However, it's only natural to be apprehensive until you actually know for sure.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be praying for you. I know exactly how you're feeling, as I had to have a biopsy at one time. The best news was It's benign!!! I'm praying that for you!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Tracey, I will definitely be hoping with all my heart that it of no concern. I have had so many friends who found a lump and every single one was benign...I wish that for you.:grouphug:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sending up prayers rayer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Tracey, I will definitely be hoping with all my heart that it of no concern. I have had so many friends who found a lump and every single one was benign...I wish that for you.:grouphug:


I found a lump about 10 years ago and it was benign. I will pray that everything will be ok.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking of you and lifting up a prayer. Also wanted you to know that years ago I was a volunteer for the Mammography unit of a hospital. It was a wonderful experience. I learned so much from the doctors, nurses and staff. The greatest thing that I learned though was that folks in this field are dedicated, passionate and thorough. I've seen the good situations and the not so good, but you already fall into the "good" category because you found the lump....so many do not even do the self check exam. I'll be thinking about you and holding you in my thoughts. Big hugs.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll be thinking about you Tracey. I found a lump about five years ago and went thru everything you are going thru so I know what you are feeling. It's the waiting and wondering that is unnerving.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Tracy I wish I lived closer to you to give you a big hug! I am praying with all my heart that this is nothing serious. Big hugs


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying for you thats its nothing of any concern. Just remember, even if they do a biopsy, usually its just a precaution to be 100% sure its nothing. I have had a couple biopsies and both were just fibroandenomas but the waiting is so hard.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Tracey, I am sorry your having a bad night. rayer: It's hard, I know. We have been through the process with a couple family members, and they were both benign. But it's kinda like everything goes into slow-motion. I had one when I was young and back then they just removed them right away. I will be thinking of you tomorrow.:grouphug:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers for you Tracey that tomorrow, you'll be sent on your way with not a thing to worry about. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I will be thinking of you too Tracy that the ultra sound will prove that there is nothing to be concerned about. Prayers are being sent up for you.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll be praying along with the others, Tracey. I worked in an OB/GYN office for many, many years, and fortunately the majority of breast lumps were benign. I wish you the best, and hopefully you'll get the results quickly. When I had a lump that I had to have an ultrasound for, I found out within an hour what the result was (fortunately a cyst).


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Tracey I will be praying that nothing is wrong.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks so much to each of you. I really appreciate having you guys on my side. I have had two biopsies in the past but this lump just feels so different then the others. It's very hard and seems larger (guess it could just be more superficial so it feels that way). I'm a little on edge tonight so reading all your calming words has helped. Hopefully, I will know something tomorrow and will keep you posted.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Prayers and hugs....


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Praying all is okay. HUGS!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tracey - prayers and big hugs for you!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Tracey i will most definitely be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Tracey, I hope and pray that the ultrasound will be good news. I'm glad you are getting the u/s tomorrow and not waiting. It's often harder not knowing.... keep us posted... thinking of you :Hugs:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Tracey, I will be praying for you and the family. If you need to talk or just vent, please PM me and I'll send you my phone number. Almost 11 years ago I found a lump so everything you are going through and feeling I am very familiar with. Try to stay as positive as possible. God will guide you through this. I go in for scans tomorrow with results on Monday. Hugs from Ollie and me.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You're in our prayers... try not to worry yourself sick,I did that when I found a lump 8 years ago. It was benign.. but I made myself so sick with worry.. it's hard not to worry,most are benign. Love and hugs and keep us posted!!!!:wub::grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I know you know more than most of us about this, Tracey---but I know a lot about fear & the fear of something is always the worst part of something like this. I will pray for a sense of calmness to saturate you as you anticipate all that might be.
May God wrap HIS loving arms around you and whisper peace in each ear.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tracey, i pray you come back home today with good news that the lump is only a cyst. I had the same kind of scare last year ... and immediately after the mammography, the doctor did an aspiration on the lump. I haven't forgotten the feeling of being so frightened at that time ... but, thank God, it was just a cyst. So, I pray it is the same for you.

I love Sandi's prayer for you ... it's beautiful.

Sending you lots of hugs, Tracey.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I am up after a very restless, sleepless night. I re-read all the post here and it really does help to calm me. It's so unusual for me to have this kind of reaction about myself. Guess I'm just not use to it. My appointment is at 10:30 so I think I will go to work for a couple hours to keep my mind busy. Thanks again to each of you.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Prayers for you coming right up oxoxoxooxxooxoxox


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Prayers your way Tracey!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I know how scary this can be...I'm so sorry, Tracey...I am praying...:grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for you.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Praying for you Tracey.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying all goes well.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Praying right now Tracy!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Prayers and hugs your way....


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Well the ultrasound is over and according to the radiologist "it's highly suspious for cancer". They did multiple pix and then more mammogram pix followed by even more U/S pix. It's 1.2 cm at the 12 o'clock position. Will be having a breast biopsy as soon as we can get it scheduled. I had that gut feeling last night and kind of knew it might turn out this way. Thanks for your prayers, thoughts and support. I appreciate them so much.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Tracey, I don't even know what to say except that I'm so so sorry you're going through this. (((hugs)))


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying that the results are not what the radiologist thinks.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers and lots of positive energy your way. Waiting for the results is really the hardest part. Many of us are breast cancer survisors. My best advice is try to stay calm until you get a full diagnosis. Easier said that done, I know.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If if is indeed cancerous, I hope it was caught early enough and that it can be removed easily. I don't know much about this, but I hope this is the way it works....


I will say a prayer for you my friend.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You are in my prayers, Tracey!! Praying biopsy results aren't what they expect.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I hope its benign...but if it isn't I'm a survivor of 17 years....and they've made huge strides since then.*


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Well shoot Tracey, that's not the answer we were expecting. I'm so sorry you are going thru this. I wish I could waive my magic wand and make it all better. You are in my thoughts sweet lady.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

We're just going to have to redirect the prayers now to you having a negative biopsy! The waiting is so hard, I know. Big hugs, Tracey.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

We're all praying for you! As hard as it may be, stay off the computer googling to find out the "what if". xoxo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Now it's time to pray for a negative biopsy and pray we will! rayer: Let us know when the biopsy is scheduled so we can pray extra hard that day. Just remember that we're all here for you. Hugs to you sweet friend. :hugging:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tracey - i just saw this. Stay strong and wait for confirmation. I'm so glad you found it and went to you doctor. The good news is even if its cancer, treatments are growing in leaps and bounds. As you may recall my neighbor ignored a lump for 8 months. I went to chemo with her months ago and it shrank the tumor so much. She had surgery last month and on latest scan is cancer free. Very targeted regimens are available now as new as two years ago. Praying for you and sending love.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Praying for you, Tracey.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

This is such a very difficult time for you right now but know that you are in our prayers and that we are sending love your way, my friend!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tracey, continued prayers for your biopsy to be negative. Hugs!


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Tracey,
I am praying everything turns out fine.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Tracey, I am praying that you will have the strength to handle each step of this scary process one hurdle at a time. I hope that the biopsy is negative and that you will have all the right doctors and medical team to take care of whatever may come. Many hugs to you... ::big hug::


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

We are sending love and prayers from Texas for you Tracey!!! xoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

There are no words that bring comfort at a time like this. Just know that we care & will be with you each step of this journey Tracey. I know, being medical, you will get the best care possible but in the end your attitude will take you a long, long way. I'll pray about that one. Big hugs.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm am so thankful for each one of you and feel blessed to have found such an amazing group of people that I call my friends. It's both comforting and inspiring to have each of you on my side. A heartfelt thanks to each one.
DH and I went out to dinner last night and had a beautiful dinner. We were seated next to the fireplace, had a couple glasses of wine and just enjoyed the evening. I know this is going to start moving quickly in the next couple of weeks so it was nice just to relax and forget it about it for a few hours. The worse part now is waiting for the work up and staging (if its proved to be as expected). I plan to just enjoy the weekend and take it one day at a time. Your thoughts, prayers and support is so appreciated. Hugs to each of you.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm praying it's benign...((hugs)):grouphug:


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Tracey you are in our thoughts and prayers. Linda


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tracey, I am so glad you had a nice dinner with your DH. :thumbsup: I will be thinking of you and praying for negative results. Hang in there, we are all here for you. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tracey, each day I see your face when I look up & see the little round photos you made of my two as gifts at HH---sweet, sweet idea! I love them. I also appreciate your thoughtfulness and pray God will be gracious to you as you navigate some uncharted waters. Sending you our love, the gang!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Tracey, each day I see your face when I look up & see the little round photos you made of my two as gifts at HH---sweet, sweet idea! I love them. I also appreciate your thoughtfulness and pray God will be gracious to you as you navigate some uncharted waters. Sending you our love, the gang!


Sandi - I was thinking the same thing. i have Tyler's photo from HH on my desk so look at it every day and see Tracey when I do. I'm so glad you went out for a nice dinner. I find that distraction works wonders. Praying the biopsy is negative but if not, we're here for you. Wish we lived down the street though. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know what to say. All I can do is send hugs and join your supporters.:grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - I was thinking the same thing. i have Tyler's photo from HH on my desk so look at it every day and see Tracey when I do. I'm so glad you went out for a nice dinner. I find that distraction works wonders. Praying the biopsy is negative but if not, we're here for you. Wish we lived down the street though. :wub:


Sandi and Sue, what sweet comforting words. I'm doing pretty good and back to my "in control self". I know as things progress, I will have my moments but I am so thankful to have found such loving, caring friends and a gracious God to help me through the times when I feel weak.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I don't know what to say. All I can do is send hugs and join your supporters.:grouphug:


Sylvia that's all I need. Thank you.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending lots of prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh I'm sorry you still have this worry hanging over you. Try to take it one day at a time.... it's not carved in stone so try to keep positive! Meanwhile know you have so many here praying for you ( me included, of course) and the power of prayer is pretty powerful!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Waiting is the hardest part. It was a great idea to just go out and have fun. I am sending a lot of love and healing vibes your way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

